# Metalworking Videos, new.



## metaler (3 Dec 2016)

I have recently been adding metal working videos to YouTube to backup articles on my website. For a very small number of forums I have posted a thread for each one as I made it public. However, with over 30 forum having links to my website it has been quite impossible to do this for every individual forum.

I am therefore adding a thread to this, and other forums, which just explains their existence and how to find them. I may though come back to the thread and add to it should it be appropriate.

Presently, there are 16 videos made public and another 10 finished which I will add at the rate of about 1 a week. Should any reader like to be notified as each one is issued then go to my correspondence page at http://www.homews.co.uk/page6.html and ask to be added to my mailing list.

To see a list of already available videos go to this page on my website where they are listed, http://www.homews.co.uk/page617a.html I do update the list as each new one is made available.

Harold Hall


----------



## Harbo (3 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the link - I've got a few of your books.

Rod


----------



## happymadison1978 (5 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the link, I'm dipping a toe back into Metalworking. your books also look very interesting, I'll order some.

Thanks.

Stephen


----------

